# Jointmaker Pro assembly - now finished



## tnimble (10 Mar 2009)

After many many months of waiting and growing anticipation it finaly happened. Today this package from Bridge City Tool Works was delivered (sorry for the sneak peak)







As seen the unit is very well packaged (as may be expcted for it's price and the makers reputation)






The packaging itself is a piece of art






Many many parts, buts and bolts






The next layer revealed






The 2 packs of saw blades (rip and crosscut) and more alu extrusions






Putting this baby together will probably keep me off the streets for a while 


For those who haven't seen it:
Jointmaker Pro Saw - High Res - Bridge City Tool Works


----------



## Philly (10 Mar 2009)

Excellent! Its an amazing saw!
Philly


----------



## wizer (10 Mar 2009)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

Can't wait to see this one unfold!


----------



## tnimble (10 Mar 2009)

Philly":2srmvnxg said:


> Excellent! Its an amazing saw!
> Philly



I hope so 



wizer":2srmvnxg said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Can't wait to see this one unfold!



Can't either


All parts unpacked and accounted for! yeah


----------



## wizer (10 Mar 2009)

put some shoes on man !


----------



## AndyT (10 Mar 2009)

That looks fun! Do keep us all posted as it takes shape and let us know if it's as good as the promo videos suggest.

Andy


----------



## Blister (10 Mar 2009)

Ooo , Ooo is it one of them fancy saws ?

You push the wood ? not the saw ?

Looks lovely :lol:


----------



## Ironballs (10 Mar 2009)

Well I have no idea what it is and haven't looked it up, so looking forward to seeing it put together and then seeing what it can do.

It's very shiny anyway

And that always helps


----------



## rileytoolworks (10 Mar 2009)

I am sooooooooo jealous. Saw the promo vids and was drooling like a baby!


----------



## harryc (10 Mar 2009)

Come on Laura get a move on cant wait to see it in action.............

Harry


----------



## Waka (11 Mar 2009)

Looks really nice, you really need to get it working so we can all drool.


----------



## tnimble (11 Mar 2009)

Got the base and most of the keel assembled last night.


----------



## wizer (11 Mar 2009)

Not that I'm someone who admires shiny tools, you understand, but it looks much better in blue than the orange of the videos.


----------



## frugal (11 Mar 2009)

tnimble":2edp9kp6 said:


> All parts unpacked and accounted for! yeah



You are a braver man that I taking all of the screws and bolts out of the packaging. The moment I do that they all disappear under heavy furniture or down cracks in floorboards never to be seen again


----------



## Inspector (11 Mar 2009)

tnimble

When I saw the video I thought that it would be the cat's _ _ _ for turners that do segmented work. Lots less waste from the kerfs, quick to change angles, and safer to use. Now I will get to see through your eyes how well it would work for stuff like that. What prompted you to get one?


----------



## tnimble (11 Mar 2009)

frugal":2ljsrtx0 said:


> tnimble":2ljsrtx0 said:
> 
> 
> > All parts unpacked and accounted for! yeah
> ...



With a flat and level bench and the cat kept out of the shop ther is no reason why any should vanish into 'the black hole-o-socks and pencils'




Inspector":2ljsrtx0 said:


> tnimble
> When I saw the video I thought that it would be the cat's _ _ _ for turners that do segmented work. Lots less waste from the kerfs, quick to change angles, and safer to use. Now I will get to see through your eyes how well it would work for stuff like that. What prompted you to get one?


When seeing the first pictures on rhe web I had no idea how and what use this saw could have other that showing off with the thinnest piece of dowel rod. But seeing the video I immediately saw the possibilities this saw offers. 

Because with most sawing sneaking upto the final cut is not possible (first stroke must be about right) it's very difficult, being visually challenged, to say the least. A dovetail or other precise joinery (when using the shooting board or shoulder plane to finish up is not possible) can easily take a full day to do. I also see a lot of potential in this machine to easy making veneer inlay patterns and as you state to venture into segmented turning without either investing in new power tools (accurate mitre saw) or doing the segments by hand (which would cost me large amounts of time and probably frustration).


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (11 Mar 2009)

wizer":171s0a9l said:


> put some shoes on man !



:lol: 
Kids and toyshop...get to us all...

Look forward to seeing it in action..Thanks for the pics so far


----------



## Escudo (11 Mar 2009)

Can't wait to see this machine up and running - (well in use) . Very interesting indeed.

T


----------



## Brent (11 Mar 2009)

I'm waiting for delivery of mine!!! Did those 2 packs of blades come included with the JMP or are they a seperate purchase?


----------



## tnimble (11 Mar 2009)

Brent":tp8a6bgq said:


> I'm waiting for delivery of mine!!! Did those 2 packs of blades come included with the JMP or are they a seperate purchase?



If I recall correctly the JM-P ships with a crosscut balde. The other blades (3 types) are a separate purchase and sold per 5 for about USD 20 per blade.


----------



## tnimble (11 Mar 2009)

hog&bodge":349q52i1 said:


> wizer":349q52i1 said:
> 
> 
> > put some shoes on man !
> ...



 I blame the under floor heating (or call it eccentric). At home i about never where shoes, outside I do but the laces always come loose after a few minutes. As I never ever tripped over them I've given up on re-doing them over and over.


----------



## Brent (11 Mar 2009)

tnimble":w4c2w0e7 said:


> If I recall correctly the JM-P ships with a crosscut balde. The other blades (3 types) are a separate purchase and sold per 5 for about USD 20 per blade.



Thanks Laura, that's what I thought. I ordered a pack of each with my JMP, but after seeing your package thought that perhaps I could be getting extras.


----------



## Joints (11 Mar 2009)

First time i have seen this piece of kit, it looks fantastic!

How much?!


----------



## tnimble (12 Mar 2009)

Everything is comming together:

I very much like the black and blue blade guides who firmly hold the blade straigth and upright just below where the blade protrudes the tables.

















Onlt the flip stops have to be mounted, the blade inserted and aligned along the length of the tables.


----------



## Geno (12 Mar 2009)

Took a wee look at the video for this as I hadn't seen it in action before. Seems to be impressive enough. Just one thought though. Couldn't help but think about a finger slipping in the way when you've a little momentum going! :?


----------



## TrimTheKing (12 Mar 2009)

More MORE!! I can't wait to see this in action.

I have absolutely no need for it, but I guarantee I will end up buying one sometime soon, it is just so shiny and cool looking 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## wizer (12 Mar 2009)

TrimTheKing":osk66cw7 said:


> More MORE!! I can't wait to see this in action.
> 
> I have absolutely no need for it, but I guarantee I will end up buying one sometime soon, it is just so shiny and cool looking
> 
> ...



I see a trip back up north in my future


----------



## tnimble (12 Mar 2009)

Today I finished up the assembly. I only had to do the flip stops, the cursor (that was a bit hard to get in the tiny slot with my clumsy big fingers), the blad and adjust/align everything.

I now only need to build a deeper bench (already designed, and the beach has been aclimating for near a year or so). Or I need to buy the stand (along with f.i. the Centee scribe 2, fox tail shoulder plane, HP6-v2 Mini Multi plane (set) :roll: )







And for the shaving / saw dust junkies: a 10 second 4mm 30 degree dovetail in a piece of srubbish wood







To sum up:

assembling the saw was a fun project not taking very long to do. The high standards of Bridge City Tool Works is perceivable in each and every component. The saw tables and blade 'trunnion' function very well and comfortable. Operation seems easy even though the saw is currently setting up way to high.

Can't wait to do the set of 4 drawers I need to make


----------



## Escudo (12 Mar 2009)

Looks a smashing bit of kit. Can't wait to see some action shots. Very interesting. 

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Karl (12 Mar 2009)

TrimTheKing":18qk3rq0 said:


> More MORE!! I can't wait to see this in action.
> 
> I have absolutely no need for it, but I guarantee I will end up buying one sometime soon, it is just so shiny and cool looking
> 
> ...



If you do, I think the next NW bash should DEFINITELY be at your place.  

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Mar 2009)

Looks great 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## TrimTheKing (13 Mar 2009)

Now we need to see some videos of it in action...



Cheers

Mark


----------

